# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Offene Lymphknoten-Exstirpation iliakal links 13 Jahre nach RPE

## wolf44

Vor meiner Salvage Lymphknoten-OP habe ich im Internet nach entsprechenden Fällen gesucht. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass es nicht viele Beispiele gibt. Vielleicht gibt es hier Mitstreiter, die sich für meinen Bericht interessieren.

2005 RPE. PSA fiel nicht unter 0,2 und stieg im Laufe von zwei Jahren langsam an. Da aufgrund einer Rektum-Verletzung während der RPE, einer daraus resultierenden Fistel zwischen Darm und Blase und weiteren Folgeoperationen in diesem Gebiet keine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge erfolgen konnte, habe ich bei einem Wert von 0,9 mit der Einnahme von Biculatamid 150 begonnen. Unter dieser Therapie  fiel das PSA sehr schnell unter die Nachweisgrenze und blieb über 10 Jahre dort.
Nähere Einzelheiten unter meinem Profil hier auf der Seite. Das würde hier zu ausführlich werden.

Jetzt PSA-Rezidiv unter laufender Therapie mit Casodex 150. Verdopplungszeit 3 bis 6 Monate, ich hatte jetzt wieder um die 1,0 wie vor 10 Jahren, dieses Mal aber unter Biculatamid.

Beratung bei Professor Müller Klinikum Ludwigshafen. (Bemerkung: Ich bin nach der RPE im Klinikum Worms nach Ludwigshafen gewechselt. Dort war ich mit allen nachfolgenden Beratungen und Operationen sehr zufrieden. Aus diesem Grund habe ich als Kassenpatient auch in diesem Fall eine private Beratung mit dem Chefarzt des Klinikums Ludwigshafen gesucht.)
Aussage von Prof. Müller, wenn man genau weiß, wo der Herd ist und das nicht im Gebiet der Fistel ist, kann man das eventuell operieren.

Deshalb Entscheidung zum PSMA-PET-CT (auch im Klinikum Ludwigshafen)
Beurteilung
Korrelat des PSA-Anstiegs unter antihormoneller Therapie ist ein 8 x 13 mm großer Lymphknoten an der linken Ateria iliaca externa. Hämatogene oder lymphogene Metastasen konnten ausgeschlossen werden.

Darauf offene Lymphknoten-Exstirpation iliakal links am 19.4.2018
Histologie
Tumorokkupierter Lymphknoten mit subtotaler Infiltration durch ein großzelliges, kibriform wachsendes Adenokarzinom mit fokal initial kapselüberschreitendem Wachstum.
Der Befund ist gut vereinbar mit einer Metastase eines klinisch angegebenen Prostatakarzinoms (hier keine Vorbefunde)
Nachbericht
Es erfolgte noch eine immunhistologische Analyse mit CK 18, PAP und PSA
Die Tumorzellen zeigen eine kräftige Posivität für alle 3 Marker, dies bestätigt die Diagnose: Lymphknotenmetastase eines acinären Prostatakarzinoms (Gleason (8= 4x4.
Nach den vorliegenden Schnitten Ezision in toto.

Ich bin am 25.4 aus dem Klinikum entlassen worden. Die Operation war ohne Komplikationen. Außer einer großen Narbe, die sehr gut verheilt, merke ich nichts mehr.
Gestern wurde beim Urologen das erste Mal Blut für deine PSA-Bestimmung entnommen. Ich werde weiter berichten.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## wolf44

Ich finde hier nicht, wie ich meinen Beitrag editieren kann. Leider hängt bei meiner Tastatur das "x", wenn ich schnell tippe. Bei Exstirpation fehlt es in der Überschrift.

----------


## Hvielemi

Wenn Du einen Beitrag geschrieben hast, hast Du eine Stunde Zeit, ihn zu ändern
mit dem Bleistift-Icon in der Fusszeile das Beitrages.
Danach hilft nur noch eine PN an Ralf.

Ich hatte schon 'Estirpation' gegoogelt bevor ich den Text las
und wurde korrekt auf 'Extirpation' verwiesen.
Alles klar, auch wenn man stattdessen öfter 'Ektomie' liest. 
Nun soll es auch bei diesem einen Lymphknoten bleiben!

Konrad

----------


## wolf44

Hallo Konrad,

vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche, dass es bei diesem einen Lymphknoten bleibt.

Wolf

----------


## wolf44

Der erste PSA-Wert nach der Entfernung des befallenen Lymphknotens liegt bei 0,03. 

Gruß Wolf

----------


## vaukaa

> Der erste PSA-Wert nach der Entfernung des befallenen Lymphknotens liegt bei 0,03. 
> 
> Gruß Wolf


Hallo Wolf, ich hatte einen ganz ähnlichen Verlauf: RPE Sep. 2006, fast 9 Jahre PSA unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze, in 2015 / 16 / 17  langsam steigender PSA Wert bis 0,47 ng/ml im Feb. 18. Unmittelbar danach Lymphadenektomie, (nach PSMA PET/CT= ein LK leuchtete), bei mir wurden allerdings sämtliche Lymphknoten, derer man im Unterbauch habhaft werden konnte, entfernt. So die Aussage des Operateurs. Nach 3 Monaten < 0,07 ng/ml. (Unterhalb Nachweisgrenze)  Das wird bei Dir im Juli (3 Monate nach OP) genau so sein.  
Alles Gute, Volker

----------


## wolf44

Dann wollen wir Beide hoffen, dass wir diesen Wert noch lange halten können.
Dir auch alles Gute

Wolf

----------

